# Salty Smell?



## kelseydiane31 (Jun 17, 2015)

Recently my BMs have had a very salty smell, almost like the ocean. I know this maybe weird but I couldn't find anything about this anywhere, am I the only one who has this symptom?


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I googled and everything came up as "drink more water". I'm guessing a number of things could cause it from foods, medications, vitamin deficiency etc. If you haven't changed anything your ingesting I would guess it could be an infection. I am not a dr of course so maybe call your pcp if more water doesn't help!


----------



## kelseydiane31 (Jun 17, 2015)

marleyma said:


> I googled and everything came up as "drink more water". I'm guessing a number of things could cause it from foods, medications, vitamin deficiency etc. If you haven't changed anything your ingesting I would guess it could be an infection. I am not a dr of course so maybe call your pcp if more water doesn't help!


Thank you!

I will definitely drink more water, I actually rarely do so I need to make sure I am staying hydrated!

I appreciate it!


----------

